# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  dziwne uczucie w przełyku

## madziakilar

Witam,bardzo prosze o pomoc!!!Od okolo 4 miesiecy cierpie z poodu bardzo dziwnego uczucia w przełyku,krtani??Opisze jak mój dyskomfort wyglada:mam uczucie jakbym miala zweżony przełyk,delikatne duszenie.Dyskomfort jest okropny,do tego jak przełykam śline mam wrazenie ze polykam jakas wydzieline,podczas kichania czy kaszlu odrywa mi sie świnstwo,jakbym byla palaczem z 40 lat!!Przelykajac sline zawsze mam wrazenie jakby cos ze slina sie osadzalo w przelyku i powoli splywalo po sciance.Dodam ze do tego mam czesto bialy jezyk,nie wiem czy to ma cos wspolnego z tym i boli mnie żołądek.Jednej nocy uczucie duszenia bylo tak silne,ze pojechalam na ostry dyzur laryngologiczny.Lekarz nie zauwazyl zadnych nieprawidlowosci i powiedzial ze mam najprawdopodobniej refluks przelykowo-zoladkowy.Dostalam leki-Nolpaze,ktore łykam do tej pory ale nic sie nie zmienilo,diety tez przestrzegam.Doszly u mnie niedawno nudnosci,nie wiem czy to tez do tego.Nikt nie jest w stanie mi pomoc,a lekarz rodzinny twierdzi ze mam tzw.kluche w gardle na tle nerwowym!!Nie mam kluchy,ciezko mi dokladnie opisac moja przypadlosc,ale naprade ciezko mi z nia normalnie funkcjonowac,czy ktos moze mi pomoc??Bardzo prosze!!

----------


## Krzysztof

Nudności, problemy z przełykaniem oraz biały nalot na języku mogą świadczyć o grzybicy przełyku. Mogą też być skutkiem choroby refluksowej przełyku, może warto więc wykonać gastroskopię. W przypadku przewlekłego zapalenia zatok niektórzy pacjenci również odczuwają podobne objawy, wskutek spływania wydzieliny po tylnej ścianie gardła. Czasem do tego typu objawów przyczynia się chora tarczyca uciskająca na przełyk i krtań. Stres - podłoże nerwowe również jest bardzo częste, do tego stopnia, że stan w którym pacjent bez żadnej uchwytnej przyczyny odczuwa dyskomfort przy przełykaniu dorobił się określenia "globus histerycus".

----------


## madziakilar

Bardzo dziekuje za porade,jednak ciezko bedzie mi zdobyc skierowanie na badanie gastrologiczne,poniewaz moja pani doktor twierdzi ze nie widzi podstaw ani zadnych zmian po zbadaniu przez nia do wystawienia skierowania.A tak w ogole to od wczoraj wieczora mam 2 białe grudki koło gardła.Czy zna może pan jakis sposob "domowy" na ewentualna grzybice przełyku??Moze moglabym jakos pomóc sobie w domu??Bardzo dziekuje za porade :Smile: )

----------


## Krzysztof

Białe grudki mogą być treścią retencyjną migdałków, nie powinny niepokoić. W przypadku ewentualnej grzybicy przełyku nie ma skutecznych domowych sposobów - jedyne efektywne leczenie to leki przeciwgrzybicze przepisane przez lekarza po postawieniu rozpoznania, jednak warto pamiętać, że grzybica przełyku jest schorzeniem wyjątkowo rzadkim, dużo rzadszym niż choroba refluksowa lub problemy z przełykaniem o podłożu nerwowym i prawdopodobnie, gdyby badający lekarz widział uzasadnione podejrzenie choroby organicznej wystawiłby skierowanie. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## madziakilar

Dziekuje za odpowiedz,dodam jeszcze tylko ze od wczoraj mam metaliczny posmak w ustach,ktorego nie mozna zlikwidowac ani gumami,ani niczym innym.

----------

